# orthopedist



## questin

Hi there!

"Orthopedic (sometimes spelled orthopaedic) surgery is surgery performed by a medical specialist, such as orthopedist or an orthopedic surgeon, trained to deal with problems that develop in the bones, joints, and ligaments of the human body."

Does it word _traumatologist_?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Enquiring Mind

No comprendo, questin!  Are you asking if an orthopaedic surgeon is, in English, the same as a traumatologist?  If so, no.  Are you asking for a translation of either of these words in Czech?   There is also the issue in English that in medical terminology, a "trauma" is a sudden wound or shock caused by physical injury, or also psychological damage.   Orthopaedics doesn't primarily deal with psychology.

In short, I'm afraid your question isn't clear (to me, at least)...  Can you rephrase it, please? Thanks.


----------



## jazyk

I don't understand the question, either.


----------



## questin

Hey!
Yes, sorry, my question was totally unclear.
I wanted to ask if _traumatologist_ can work in Czech as a translation for the English _orthopedic_.
In short, I want to know the translation of orthopedic to Czech.


----------



## questin

That's what the google translator says...


----------



## jazyk

There is also ortoped in Czech.


----------



## questin

That it is not really the matter.
I am asking how to say orthopedist in Czech...


----------



## jazyk

And I'm telling you the word is ortoped. What is (not) the matter?

There is also traumatolog, not traumatologist. Some doctors are both. I think traumatologové are for more serious things, but I'm not sure.


----------



## questin

Sorry, somehow I thought I had read in #6 that you were asking about what Google Translate says. Maybe I'm getting crazy. Maybe I have just to pay attention.
Thanks!


----------



## Tinu

If I'm not very much mistaken, "ortoped" (orthopedist; the older orthography "orthoped" is now used very rarely) is a surgeon who speciales in surgery concerning joints, upper and lower extremities and spine. "Traumatolog" (traumatologist), on the other hand is a surgeon dealing with immediately dangerous injuries. And, of course, as already suggested, some surgeons can be both.


----------

